# $25 craigslist score



## Euphman06 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know it's a girls bike and all but the wifey needs something for our upcoming vintage rides (even if she doesn't know about it....haha). I would think the upright seating position would be better when you're pregnant anyway. I just like it because it's in really good shape, looks practically new once new tires get slapped on there. Does anyone have any info on these bikes? I can only see the "Saturn" decal on the tank and I think that's an AMF build.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 22, 2011)

That is absolutely an AMF built bike. The star sprocket is a dead give away. Great bike for $25!


----------

